# Seiko Automatic High Beat



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Could someone tell me what the difference is between a Seiko High Beat automatic vs. a Seiko Sport 5, or any of their other automatics? Mine is a #7039 movement, #2419 case no. and a #260429 Serial no. Does anyone know the approximate year this watch was produced? I looked on the Seiko Production Date site and it is not yet in their database.

Thank you!

Bruce Hobart


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Most of the Seiko high beats, beat at 28,800 beats per hour, or 36,000 bph, like with the 6159 diver's models.

They can usually be handwound and hacked not like the Seiko 5, 7s26 or 7s36 movement, this movement also beats at a slower pace, I believe 21,600bph.

High beats tend to wear alittle more, so need servicing quite regularly

I hope this helps.

Regs

Bry



seiko follower said:


> Could someone tell me what the difference is between a Seiko High Beat automatic vs. a Seiko Sport 5, or any of their other automatics? Mine is a #7039 movement, #2419 case no. and a #260429 Serial no. Does anyone know the approximate year this watch was produced? I looked on the Seiko Production Date site and it is not yet in their database.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Bruce Hobart


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Try doing a search using 7019 as the movt. apparently the 7039 movt is basically the same as the 7019 movt. but the 7039 movt. hacks... With a serial number of 260429 it would be a June 1972...

Mike


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Try doing a search using 7019 as the movt. apparently the 7039 movt is basically the same as the 7019 movt. but the 7039 movt. hacks... With a serial number of 260429 it would be a June 1972...
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Bry and Mike: your input has been a great help.

Ya know, over the past 4 months, I've accumulated 18 vintage Seiko ( 1 Citizen) automatics. I'm ashamed to say that I'm at the bottom of the learning curve regarding displaying pictures of my watches on this forum. I'm 57, shakey with computers, and am having a hard time getting this chore done.

Recently, my wife bought a very nice Sony digital camera . She is becoming very proficient with it and hopefully she will help me transfer some photos to this forum.

Anyway, thanks again for your input,

Bruce Hobart


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

seiko follower said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Try doing a search using 7019 as the movt. apparently the 7039 movt is basically the same as the 7019 movt. but the 7039 movt. hacks... With a serial number of 260429 it would be a June 1972...
> ...


You're welcome... Everyone has to learn sometime... I've just been doing internet research a little longer so I know my basic way around... & I usually know where to look for my info.

It's always good to have another collector of watches join the forum...   [at 18 Vintage Seiko's & 1 Citizen watch I think you can qualify as a collector!














] And they're a pretty friendly group of guys who are usually eager to answer/contribute to a topic...














My other 1/2 is also a member of the forum and she really enjoys the banter of the forum...
















So when you're ready and you manage to refine your basic picture skills [My picture taking skills are still abysmal!!!!!!!!





















] We'll look forward to seeing some of your collection... There is a semi-regular 'Friday what are you wearing today' topic which should give you a chance to tell us about the various pieces of your collection... That you're wearing









Good luck and stick with it!!!!

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought something in Majorca.

It is a Lotus









It is an automatic
















It has a Miyota movement























But get this!!!..................it is fecking high beat!!!























Yeah.................incredible isn't it!!!!







........................a high beat Miyota!!!!




























: ..............and I goes and buys one of 'em






























I may post a pic of it later when I muster up sufficient courage. It is a big watch and rectangular. Tha case build is impressive.

Now if you'll excuse me, I think I need a lie down till the beads of sweat subside after admitting to this purchase!!!!!

It makes buying a red Rekord look like a sensible purchase


----------

